# EN: le cousin de l'un de nous



## lazyv

Je dois traduire vers l'anglais l'expression "le cousin de l'un de nous proposa de nous accueillir dans son jardin".

Tout ce que j'arrive à trouver en anglais m'a l'air très maladroit : 
"one of us's cousin"? "one of us' cousin"? 

Est-ce que quelqu'un connaît la tournure correcte? 

Merci!


----------



## HerbertX

The cousin of one of us. 
A mon avis tu ne peux pas faire le "saxon genitive" ici.
Tu dois faire une traduction. Soit
N'empêche qu'à mon avis les deux phrases sont maladroites. Pourquoi ne pas dire :
Le cousin de Jean....../ Jim's cousin........


----------



## Janis Rainis

Bonjour, 



> "le cousin de l'un de nous proposa de nous accueillir dans son jardin".



Voici une proposition:"The cousin of one of us proposed to accommodate us in his garden"

Mais je suis plutôt d'accord avec herbert, c'est mieux avec une autre structure:

"One of my friend's cousin proposed to accommodate us in his garden"
"Jim's cousin proposed to accommodate us in his garden"
etc.


----------



## Kelly B

One of *our* cousins.... 

There's a shift in emphasis, because this translation takes the point of view that the cousin in question is one of a large group that includes my cousins, your cousins, his cousins... but in the end the result is the same, and it's a far simpler solution.


----------



## HerbertX

Non, ce n'est pas le même sens que dans la phrase *originale* :
Nous sommes deux, trois,....., plusieurs et* un *de nous a un cousin qui.......


----------



## Kelly B

Je comprends, et c'est pour ça que j'ai parlé d'un shift in emphasis, mais en fin de compte à mon avis ça revient à la même chose. Disons que c'est Alex qui propose blablabla et qu'il est le cousin de Bernard. Caroline est aussi parmi nous et elle, elle a un cousin qui s'appelle Denis. Moi j'ai un cousin qui s'appelle Edouard.
Nous sommes donc Bernard, Caroline et moi.
Nos cousins sont donc Alex, Denis, Edouard. 

Alex est parmi nos cousins, même s'il n'est pas mon cousin, ni celui de Caroline, mais on peut quand même les regrouper en anglais en disant our cousins. A mon avis il n'est pas nécessaire de préciser qui n'est cousin que de l'un d'entre nous, parce que je n'aurais pas supposé que c'était le cas. Tu vois ce que je veux dire ?

Edit : mais si, par contre, il est en effet important de le préciser, oui, _the cousin of one of us_, ou une tournure telle _one of my friend*s'* cousin*s* _fera l'affaire.


----------



## HerbertX

A peine
Mais peu importe
A mon avis, c'est surtout contre l'intention de cet exercice de grammaire qui veut que l'on emploie ou le "of genitive" (the window of the house) ou le saxon genitive (my brother's house). Or, "our" est ni l'un ni l'autre

Edit : je ne vois que maintenant ton Edit, mais voilà, _the cousin of one of us_, nous sommes d'accord


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

Just chiming in to ask a question: is _"the cousin of one of *us*"_ really good English? We do say _a friend of *mine*_, _a book of *hers*_, so why not _"the cousin of one of *ours*"_?


----------



## HerbertX

voir le no. 3 ci-dessus
Ta proposition est en effet de loin la meilleure, me semble-t-il !
(bien que se soit normalement "*a* ....... of mine etc" ou "some ....... of mine" mais pas "*the*..... of mine")


----------



## Kelly B

Oddmania said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just chiming in to ask a question: is _"the cousin of one of *us*"_ really good English? We do say _a friend of *mine*_, _a book of *hers*_, so why not _"the cousin of one of *ours*"_?


_The cousin of one of us_ is ok, but I still think it's unnecessarily cumbersome. The equivalent here to _a friend of mine_ is _a cousin of ours, _and that gives a much stronger impression that the cousin in question is my cousin and your cousin and Caroline's cousin than did my suggestion in post 4. I'm not sure why that's the case. _The cousin of one of ours_ sounds very strange to me. It leaves me wondering one of our... what?


----------



## pointvirgule

Trichons un peu : _one of us had a cousin who offered to... _


----------



## Kelly B

That's a significant improvement. 
(Though I might say one of us _has_..., even with _offered _in the past tense. That would depend on the surrounding context. And assuming _one of our cousins_ is truly objectionable. I know, I'm getting  tedious now.)


----------



## pointvirgule

Kelly – About _one of our cousins_: on reflection, I get it. These people, even if they're not related to each other, have cousins, and one of them... But still, does there not remain a strong suggestion that the group was made of people from the same family? Somewhat ambiguous, maybe?

Point taken regarding _had/has_.


----------



## HerbertX

Je pense que nous avons tous négligé de nous renseigner sur l'objectif concernant la phrase présentée par lazyv - no. 1 - . Est-ce qu'il s'agit d'un exercice de traduction, ce qui nous laisserait plus de liberté pour la traduction, ou s'agit-il d'un exercice de grammaire, en l'occurrence l'utilisation du génitif (of vs. 's/s') ce que j'avais supposé - peut-être à tort - dès le départ en lisant l'ébauche de lazyv. Donc.....


----------



## lazyv

Hello,

Non, ce n'est pas un exercice de grammaire, c'est un travail de traduction. 

Pour préciser le contexte: un groupe de gens (qui ne sont pas de la même famille, et n'ont pas de cousin en commun) sont en voyage. Une des personnes, qui n'est pas nommée hélas (donc ça exclut la solution de "Jimmy's cousin") a un cousin qui propose d'héberger tout le groupe. 

D'accord avec Kelly B, je ne suis pas très convaincue par "the cousin of one of us".

Je retiens :
- la solution de Pointvirgule: "one of us had a cousin who offered to accommodate us"
- Ou alors "a group member's cousin offered to accommodate us"? 

Merci pour vos idées, en tout cas!


----------



## Nicomon

Je viens de découvrir ce fil.

Moi je comprendrais la suggestion de Kelly  "_one of our cousins_"  comme « _l'un de nos cousins _».  Même famille, ou non?  C'est pas clair. 
Et il me semble que ça devient encore plus ambigu si on remplace  _cousin_ par  _mère / frère_ / _fils.
_
Kelly, serais-tu portée à traduire_ la mère / le frère de l'un de nous  _par _one of our mothers / brothers / sons?  
_
Si on change l'original en  _le cousin d'un des membres du groupe, _ je ne suis pas convaincue qu'on puisse dire _a group member's cousin...  _(ça me chatouillle l'oreille).
_The cousin of a member in our group  _serait peut-être grammaticalement correct, mais c'est plutôt lourd. 

Bref, je ne raffole pas non plus de _the cousin of one of us,_ mais à mon avis ce n'est ni mieux, ni pire que _le cousin de l'un de nous.

_Sinon, je vote pour la solution « trichée » de pointvirgule.


----------



## Kelly B

> Kelly, serais-tu portée à traduire_ la mère / le frère de l'un de nous par one of our mothers / brothers / sons?
> _


Yep. 
(Though I admit I keep hoping another anglophone will weigh in, one way or the other.)


----------



## Nicomon

Thanks for the confirmation, Kelly.   

 I asked because to me there is a "nuance"  between _le frère/cousin de l'un de nous_ and_  l'un de nos frères/cousins._ 

 I now wonder if  "_*a* cousin of one of us_"  wouldn't sound better than  "_*the *cousin of one of us_",  even if the said person had a single cousin?

*Edit : * I know that would normally translate « _*un* cousin _», but still...


----------



## Kelly B

Nicomon said:


> I now wonder if  "_*a* cousin of one of us_"  wouldn't sound better than  "_*the *cousin of one of us_",  even if the said person had a single cousin?


Yes, indeed. Er...oops. 

Pointvirgule's suggestion is sounding better all the time.


----------



## Nicomon

I agree that pv's suggestion is sounding better.   Hence my attempt at changing  "the cousin" to  "a cousin".


----------

